# HKS D1 Altezza & other stuff...



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Was at Tsukuba today to check out some testing of the HKS D1 Altezza. Even if only doing rutine set-up and driver testing Taniguchi kindly drifted the car around the track so I could take these pictures. Top bloke that guy!!(Thank you Shige for translating)























































Talk about smoking tyres  



















And the Newera boys out on track:

Miguel



















Gareth


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Excellent pics mate ,I'm soooooo jelous , I love the way you casually say "I was down at Tsukuba today " I was trying to save up for a trip in the new year to Japan however a change of job and the car troubles has put an end to that for now. But I will go mabe end of next year.
Once again wicked pic's.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

:smokin: 

Nice work as ever DCD.
The NewEra cars are looking good too.

Think I prefer the S15 to the Altezza though....


----------



## jdmctr (Aug 26, 2003)

Sweet photos Dino!! Not quite as nice as the S15 but still not bad. Agree on Taniguchi too, was kind enough to pose for me during GT in Sepang...great guy!!


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

nice photo's. 
would love to visit Tsukuba sometime. cant stop playing it on GT prologue


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Great shots m8


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Very nice pics Dino,top job.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Absolutely awesome !! Quality driving and quality photo's. Thanks for sharing Dino.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

How cool are those cars?? :smokin: 

Man, I want to live in Japan too, I wonder if they'll let me.  

Nice pics, although now I am very jealous.


----------



## gtst lad (Mar 29, 2003)

Great pics..thanks


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Geat pics Dino :smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Awesome pics dude :smokin:


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

looks like it was an excellent day  

great pics dino


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

We had the pit next to HKS, as they were preparing Taneguchi's car. That was cool. But then seeing the man do his stuff on the track was amazing! That Altezza seriously burns rubber!!!!!!!!! :smokin: :smokin: 

I think Charlie filmed a few clips of the Altezza in action with her digital camera, quality's not great, but it'll probably be possible to upload somewhere... Is there any way to do this? Anyone have an FTP address we can host this with?

Had an excellent day out, as ever. First it was dry, so we were out trying to get our best possible lap times. I got 1.062 which came 4th in that session of around 35 cars in all. I really wanted to get into the 1.04's to get closer to top position for the day (As usual, Nishiki's stripped out and caged 600 bhp R32 got into the 1.04's!). It was very humbling to find that despite all the drifting and being on normal road tyres, the Altezza got into the 1.03's as it's best lap with Taneguchi at the wheel. The man's a genius and currently the best drift car driver in the world. He also drives in the JGTC 300 class.

Early on, it started to spit and the track started to get damp and with every lap, the car would feel looser. It then started to rain and with all the rubber on the surface, the track got very slippery, so that put an end to best lap times, but gave drivers the chance to explore their handling characteristics. I learnt that the last corner before the pit wall straight (A very fast long sweeping right hander) could be attacked with more agression, as the RX-7 would slide at speed, but not really let go. Scary corner though, as if you get it wrong, you risk spinning into the grass and armco at high speed... On the slower corners where it was safer if the car did spin, we practiced getting it as sideways for as long as possible, but my efforts were pathetic compared to Taneguchi's!!! I did put a camera inside, so it films some laps in the wet. I guess we could upload some of the footage, if anyone has a way to do this. Was hoping to get Taneguchi in front of me, to film him from behind and watch his magic, but we never met on the track at the same time.  

At the end of the day, as the HKS technicians were around the Altezza, Taneguchi bid farewell with a smile and a bow and got into the coolest looking red S13 I've ever seen and drove off after a hard day's work. An end to a perfect day. Unforgettable  

Can't wait until April to go again. Should be dry and crisp then!


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Bean said:


> :smokin:
> 
> Nice work as ever DCD.
> The NewEra cars are looking good too.
> ...


I like the S15 too, too bad we don't get those in the US  All I see are crappy half assed conversions.


----------



## The Red Racer (May 21, 2004)

w00t to the S15 shots dude!

I wonder what it puts out for HP and stuff...


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Dino, your pictures just keep getting better and better. 

Sweet!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Top class pix. Thanks for posting!

Cya O!


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

quality pics!!!


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Nice pics :smokin: Also, Miguel, who was quicker in the end, between you and Gareth, as i know there was a bit of rivalry going on beforehand


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Nearly 4 seconds quicker...   

But it was Gareth's first time out at Tsukuba, he was on street tyres, I was on S rated Bridgestone Potenza RE55S's, which are a lot more sticky (Managed to wear them out about 60%in 2 hours!!!).

He was keeping up on the straights and if anything his S15 had the edge there, but come the corners, it was all over 

Next time he'll have S tyres and has vowed to knock 4 seconds off his time, so I will need to get faster on those tricky corners, to keep the lead on him. 

It'll be a lot more fun having some close competition from Gareth anyways!


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Thanks for sharing Dino, it is always fun to see pics from you


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

always great stuff dino. i wish i can have my camera back, (the itsy bitsy one). it was just a loaner but im getting one for real on xmas. hehehehe.

hey miguel i can host the video if you want. ill pm you the info.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

yukio..wanna buy my 10D? I'll do you a deal


----------

